# "Imperfect Smooth" Finish



## vvdrywall

How many of you are familiar with this type of Finish? I am from CA and 90% of my Custom Residential projects are an "Imperfect Smooth" (Venetian Plaster) Finish! I know the term "Imperfect Smooth" gets abused quite a bit, but I would like to hear your thoughts on it!


----------



## uwing

I've been doing a lot of venetian plaster. Just added some on my house. I interested in how It will hold up. 

How do you polish yours if you do?


----------



## vvdrywall

I dont use the actual "Venetian Plaster" material! We use topping mud! Thats where the "imperfect smooth" gets abused! Just like venetian, there is a process and method that I use to apply the mud! Kinda like a cheaper way! So many people just slap the mud on the wall and have abused the term that it has turned into a mess around here! And there are only so many GC's that are mindful and actually know the difference!!


----------



## SlimPickins

We use the term "imperfect smooth" as well as "putty coat", "tuscan", "Sante Fe" to denote solid coats on walls with little spots left unfilled. The amount of "activity" is left to the homeowner/GC. Personally, I like only a few "holidays"(unfilled areas) in the solidcoat, and I also sand thoroughly to give a uniform smoothness to the wall. Some folks like trowel marks and chatter, etc.

It's not a Venetian plaster unless you're using that product....it's just a texture.


----------



## vvdrywall

Well, you have to put a name to the texture! Imperfect Smooth means just that! I can apply a Venetian like texture with a knife with joint compound and make it look like Venetian Plaster! I use a method that allows the finished product to look smooth with marble lookin holidays in it! I dont believe you should have to sand after texture! I have seen many Imperfects Smooth finishes that were sanded and you can see sanding strokes and swirls everywhere! How do you sand and what does it look like when its finished/painted?


----------



## SlimPickins

vvdrywall said:


> Well, you have to put a name to the texture!


Personally, I choose to call it imperfect smooth or solidcoat...however, I have no control over the other yahoos in the area.




vvdrywall said:


> I dont believe you should have to sand after texture!


What you believe, and what is reality might be two different things. Some things need to be sanded whether we like it, believe it, or wish it to be different. To me, an imperfect smooth means that the top level is smooth....perfectly so, and I'm just not a good enough () finisher to get it all perfectly smooth without some sanding.




vvdrywall said:


> How do you sand and what does it look like when its finished/painted?


I sand with 180-220 grit, and I would challenge you to find any sanding marks after paint...heck, I would almost be brave enough to challenge you to find them _before _paint....but that would just be my inflated sense of machismo talking


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Slim,I had no idea what he was talking about ,till you explained it in post #4.that's why I thanked you.
was talking veneer,but does it with mud......like WTF


----------



## fenez

venetian plaster is either acrylic or lime based material, I do quite a bit of it as well as veneer plaster and traditional plaster, there is no way you can make compound look anything like venetian plaster.


----------



## vvdrywall

No, it doesnt look exactly the same (because its not the same material) but there is a resemblence. This finish is like your areas most popular finish, so I take pride in perfecting it! I was just curious if any of you had a lot of experience with it!


----------



## [email protected]

VV, I call that a 'faux venetian palster' myself. Only I use Magnum 45 minute setting type. Once it's damned near dry, we dry trowel for a 'faux' polish. Nope, it's not Venetian, but I don't charge $7.00 a board foot either.


----------



## vvdrywall

Not familiar with the Magnum 45! Is that a fast set mud? If so how does it work with laying it flat, and what does the finished product look like?


----------



## [email protected]

Magnum is a regional mud manufacturer and my fav. They make box mud and quick set(the 45 I referenced) as well as LevelCoat level 5 spray. Looks same as any other, but behaves much better for this type of hand texture. I feel it takes the 'polish' that your other setting muds won't. Painted, you can't tell it from the $7.00 a foot boutique finish offered from them fru-fru faux painters.


----------



## KF Drywall

what type of style do you use, hawk & trial or do you use pan & knive?


----------



## thefinisher

Post some pics of your imperfect smooth finish......


----------



## moore

I just use Certainteed board Then try to leave slight ripples in my seams and butts to match the field of the board...This will leave the apperance of a imperfect smooth finish:thumbup:...Can't beat em..Join em!!!


Oh... Templeinland board ,,and Pro rock will work just as well with this method of the Inperfect smooth finish..[:


----------



## SlimPickins

moore said:


> I just use Certainteed board Then try to leave slight ripples in my seams and butts to match the field of the board...This will leave the apperance of a imperfect smooth finish:thumbup:[:


:laughing: :lol:


----------



## Nick Harmon

I like the idea. I've always questioned the idea of "Smooth wall". Seems a lot of work for an overly boring outcome. I got my base coat application technique frame a texture we did a lot of in CO. We left no holidays, and no skips, no chowder, etc. when the finish dries it shrinks slightly creating a very smooth appearance. Also no sanding. Easy to patch. Takes a bit longer and we always used a hawk and pool trowel. GCs loved it. We called it the Adobe texture.


----------

